# Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam



## doenertier84 (5. Mai 2012)

*Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*

Bis zum 07. Mai gibts Arkham City für 14 €, wer es nicht hat kann zuschlagen.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/57400/

Tests:
http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/batman-arkham-city/test/batman_arkham_city,45777,2562379.html
http://www.pcgames.de/Batman-Arkham...antes-Action-Adventure-Test-der-Woche-856392/

Weil mir gerade danach ist hier meine ersten Eindrücke:
Schon im ersten Teil hat mich fasziniert wie gut die Entwickler es verstehen Atmosphäre zu erzeugen. Das gelingt ihnen auch diesmal durch schöne Details die das düstere Setting gut rüberbringen. Ich bin gerade in einer der ersten Missionen durch ein Stahlwerk gelaufen dass der Joker zu einem Rummelplatz umfunktioniert hat. Das Setting ist sehr glaubwürdig, übergroße Nussknacker Figuren stehen herum, große Clownmasken mit brökeliger Lackierung hängen von der Decke. Alles wirkt verlassen und rostig, man kann den Zahn der Zeit gut erkennen.

Das eigentliche Highlight ist aber die Vertonung:
Es macht einfach unheimlich viel Spaß in einer Ecke zu lauern und den Dialogen zu lauschen, damit haben die sich viel Mühe gegeben. Es gibt wenig Wiederholungen, hinhören lohnt sich. Ich habe mich schon bei Arkham Asylum über die Joker Kommentare beömmelt. Unvergessen ist die Szene im Leichenschauhaus wo die Türen wie von Geisterhand auf und zu schlagen und eine Stimme den Spieler ständig ermahnt dass er dort nicht sein soll....genial, so eine Gänsehautstimmung erzeugt man nicht alleine mit guter Grafik.

Technisch hat meine GTX 570 schon gut zu knabbern, aber ich würde es zu 90 % der Zeit als flüssig bezeichnen. 
Auflösung 1650*1280, CPU 2600K stock


----------



## Abufaso (5. Mai 2012)

Als Ergänzung, Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY gibt es für 6,80€. Ist auch sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## OdlG (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*

ich meine, dass es einen extra steam-thread gibt mit dem tages/ midweek /weekend angebot  und außerdem war das angebot auch gestern schon, wenn ich mich recht entsinne


----------



## Floletni (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*

Keine Quelle. Kein Inhalt außer ein Satz. Und dann nur Werbung. Meinst du nicht das das nicht zu den User-News passt?


----------



## Rollora (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*



Floletni schrieb:


> Keine Quelle. Kein Inhalt außer ein Satz. Und dann nur Werbung. Meinst du nicht das das nicht zu den User-News passt?


 Stimmt schon. Aber sowas fehlt hier eigentlich eh viel zu oft auf der Main: es kommen 10x am tag immer irgendwelche Anzeigen/Angebote auf die Main (natürlich Werbung) aber ein echter Service wäre es wenn man die Steam Deals 1-2x die Woche reinschreiben könnte. Ich hab Steam derzeit nicht drauf und schau auch selten in den Steam store, aber dieser Deal hat mich gerade dazu bewogen die 2 Spiele zu kaufen - das hätte ich aber nicht gemacht wenn sie 20€ gekostet hätten oder so (jeweils).
Also danke für den "Hinweis" für den STEAM Deal. Aber Floletni hat recht, eine "News" ist es leider nicht wirklich. Außerdem gibts irgendwo einen Steam Deal Thread - nur ist das nicht übersichtlich/Benutzerfreundlich genug, dass ich täglich reinschauen würd


----------



## Robonator (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*

Warum wurd es nicht direkt hier rein gepostet?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...end-deal-midweek-madness-info-thread-973.html


----------



## Abufaso (5. Mai 2012)

Weil da nicht so viele reinschauen denk ich mal, zumal der auf viele einen ziemlich unübersichtlichen Eindruck machen könnte.


----------



## Trefoil80 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*

Na, das ist ja seit gefühlten 8 Monaten mal wieder ein brauchbarer Deal bei Steam.
Zuletzt kam da ja bei den Weekend Sales und Midweek Madnesses nur noch Müll...

Leider habe ich beide Spiele schon. Sind aber zwei echt gute Titel.


----------



## doenertier84 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*



Floletni schrieb:


> Keine Quelle. Kein Inhalt außer ein Satz. Und dann nur Werbung. Meinst du nicht das das nicht zu den User-News passt?


 Man kann s auch übertreiben, oder? Willst jetzt ernsthaft eine Quelle dazu haben? Ist doch keine Doktorarbeit, der Informationsgehalt der News reicht für 99.9% der User vollkommen aus - im Prinzip sogar schon der Titel allein. Der Rest ist Geschwafel und wird eh überlesen.
Aber wenn mir jemand nen Tipp gibt wie man als Autor den Titel editieren kann wäre ich dankbar - dann packe ich das Ablaufdatum noch mit rein.
Finde ich persönlich sogar noch angenehmer, brauch man den Link erst garnicht klicken.

Kritikpunkt schon vorhandener Steam-Thread: 
Ich wollte dass diese Info als Schlagzeile auf der Main erscheint, ich glaube im Steam-Thread wäre es untergegangen. Also ich persönlich gucke niemals in den Thread, ergibt ja auch keinen Sinn - kann ebenso direkt auf die Steamseite gehen, warum dieser unnötige Zwischenschritt. Es geht ja gerade darum Diejenigen zu erreichen die gerade überhaupt nicht an die Steam Deals denken und was ganz anderes im Kopf haben. User die in diesem Thread aktiv sind schauen da sowieso alle gefühlten 10 min vorbei - die brauch man nicht zu informieren, die wissen es eh schon. 

Kritikpunkt Werbung:
Ja, das stimmt natürlich. Aber ich finde das Spiel sehr geil und der Preis ist echt gut, hätte mich schwarz geärgert wenn ich das verpennt hätte. Wen es nicht interessiert der darfs ja gerne ignorieren.


----------



## Abufaso (5. Mai 2012)

freyny80 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, das ist ja seit gefühlten 8 Monaten mal wieder ein brauchbarer Deal bei Steam.



Hast du den XMas Sale verpasst oder wie?  so schlecht war der doch wirklich nicht..

@TE: sieht halt zugegeben ein wenig mickrig aus  ich wüsste aber auch nicht was man da noch so schreiben sollte


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Mai 2012)

doenertier84 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann s auch übertreiben, oder? Willst jetzt ernsthaft eine Quelle dazu haben? Ist doch keine Doktorarbeit, der Informationsgehalt der News reicht für 99.9% der User vollkommen aus - im Prinzip sogar schon der Titel allein. Der Rest ist Geschwafel und wird eh überlesen.



Sorry, aber ein Satz plus Link hat nix mit einer News zu tun. Wenn jeder hier zukünftig so seine News schreibt weil "der Informationsgehalt ausreicht", dann kann man die Sektion auch direkt dicht machen. 
Du hättest zum Beispiel näher auf das Spiel eingehen können (Story, Technik). Du hättest für unentschlossene User Tests verlinken können, oder einen Link zu Metascore setzen können. Oder du hättest zumindest in einem separaten Absatz mal deine eigene Meinung zum Spiel sagen können.
Aber so ist das keine gute, durchdachte, informative News.


Zum Thema:
Für 14 würde ich es sofort kaufen, wenn ich es nicht schon hätte


----------



## derP4computer (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*



> Es geht ja gerade darum Diejenigen zu erreichen die gerade überhaupt  nicht an die Steam Deals denken und was ganz anderes im Kopf haben.


Jau, hier!
Danke für den Tip!


----------



## doenertier84 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*

Was Links zu Tests angeht, dem stimme ich teilweise zu - ich verlinke jetzt einen. Meine eigene Meinung finde ich aber überflüssig -bzw. die habe ich auch noch nicht...spiele es erst seit heute -, ich schreibe ne News dazu...so schlecht werde ich es schon nicht finden. Wobei ich glaube dass die allermeisten hier schon zig Tests dazu gelesen haben, mir persönlich würden exakt 4 Infos reichen:
Was? Wo? Preis? Ablaufdatum?
Wenn man die Hürden für News so hoch ansetzt dass es einen riesen Zeitaufwand benötigt um sie zu schreiben hat das
 zur Folge dass weniger Leute vielleicht interessante News posten. Grundsätzlich hast du natürlich Recht, aber ich finde schon da muss man differenzieren - hier geht s halt echt nur um ein Sonderangebot für ein Spiel was so gut wie jeder kennt. Diese Aussage mag zwar nicht auf die deutsche Gesamtbevölkerung zutreffen, auf die Untergruppe pcgh-Leser aber bestimmt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*

Wäre cool wenn ich meine Steelbook von Amazon bei Steam einpflegen könnte, dann würde ich mir den Nightwing-DLC holen, aber 7€ bei GfWl ist mir zu teuer, dank Steam


----------



## violinista7000 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*

Ich würde/werde nicht sofort zugreifen, denn gegen Ende des Jahres kommt die GOTY Edition vom Batman AC, und bei der GOTY sind alle DLCs inbegriffen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*

Wollts schon länger haben, hab dann aber Skyrim gespielt und kam irgendwie nie dazu. Hab den ersten Teil wirklich extrem gut gefunden und der zweite scheint wohl noch besser zu sein.
Da sind die 14€ ein wahres Schnäppchen.

Ich finde, Rocksteady schafft es diesen Spielen so einen classic-game Stil einzuhauchen. Ich weis auch nicht, aber ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, an alte Spielzeiten erinnert zu werden. Damals, als ich noch Tomb Raider oder Spiderman auf der PS1 gespielt habe. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass sie sich wirklich mühe geben und alles ausarbeiten und nicht alles durch schlauchlevel, blendgrafik und abgespeckter Spielmechanik zu vertuschen. Man hat einfach viel mehr das Gefühl ein "vollwertiges" Spiel zu spielen. Ist schwer zu beschreiben, aber deren Spiele sind schon einzigartig in der heutigen Zeit.

Abgesehen davon find ich die User news völlig in Ordnung. Ich finds angebracht, solche besonders gute Deals extra hervorzuheben, damit sie auch jeder mitbekommt. Denn den Sammeltread muss man extra erstmal ansehen bzw. daran denken, dass es ein angebot geben "könnte". 
Ohne die User news hätt ich das Angebot nie wahrgenommen. Daher nochmal Danke!


@violinista7000
Die DLCs sind auch reduziert. Mit Spiel + die 3 DLCs zahlt man dann 20,71€.
Die GOTY Edition wird wohl nicht mehr bieten und sicherlich auch nicht günstiger sein...


----------



## INU.ID (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Weil da nicht so viele reinschauen denk ich mal, zumal der auf viele einen ziemlich unübersichtlichen Eindruck machen könnte.


 Normalerweise wird er von Mr.Steam (aka Ob4ru|3r) ständig aktualisiert, man brauch also immer nur in das Startposting schauen. Außerdem reicht auch ein blick auf die letzte Seite /die letzten 2 Seiten, dort werden normal immer die aktuellen Deals besprochen.

Allerdings sehe ich gerade das Ob4ru|3r das Startposting schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr aktualisiert hat. Daher laß ich diese News hier mal offen.

Und zum Thema "nicht so viele reinschauen" - der Thread hat über 600.000 Views, und wurde afaik schon in einigen Foren gepostet, das kann man wohl nicht gerade wenig nennen.


----------



## Abufaso (5. Mai 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum Thema "nicht so viele reinschauen" - der Thread hat über 600.000 Views, und wurde afaik schon in einigen Foren gepostet, das kann man wohl nicht gerade wenig nennen.



"Wenig" hab ich nicht gesagt, ich habe nur angemerkt, dass die Rubrik "User News" hier im Forum definitiv eine höhere Besucherzahl hat als die Rubrik "Steam", und das Angebot hier mehr Leute erreichen wird.


----------



## doenertier84 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*

Ich denke es geht weniger darum wie gut oder schlecht der Steam Thread gepflegt ist oder wieviele Besucher er hat, sicherlich macht der Ersteller dort gute Arbeit. Es geht viel mehr darum die richtige Zielgruppe zu erwischen, User die dort unterwegs sind kennen die Steam Deals meistens sowieso.
Ich halte den Thread für eine super Möglichkeit Erfahrungen zu einem Spiel auszutauschen, Unentschlossene können sich beraten lassen und so. Aber um Leute die Steam kaum nutzen auf ein selten gutes Angebot aufmerksam zu machen ist er ungeeignet. Mittlerweile hat es das Angebot ja in euren großen Schnäppchenführer geschafft, daher ist diese News aus meiner Sicht mittlerweile sinnlos.


----------



## massaker (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*

Ist da eigentlich die Catwoman in dem Hauptspiel für 14 Euro schon dabei, oder muss man sich die 4 Episoden mit ihr extra als DLC kaufen???


----------



## Eftilon (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*

In der PC Version ist sie dabei


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*

Netter Preis aber ich warte trotzdem noch auf sowas wie die GOTY wie beim ersten Teil wo dann die ganzen DLC auch gleich mit dabei sind.
Hab derweilen eh genug zum Zoggen  gg


----------



## Seabound (6. Mai 2012)

Cooler Preis, aber ich warte, bis ich mir irgendwann nen neuen PC kaufe. Mit dem jetzigen könnte ichs wohl kaum geniesen, bei den Hardwareanforderungen. Nur, kann sein, bis ich nen neuen PC hab, dann gibts dat Game für nen Fünfer aufem Wühltisch...


----------



## Westcoast (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*

das spiel hat ja sehr gut abgeschnitten, für 14 euro ein schnäppchen. danke für die info


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich würde/werde nicht sofort zugreifen, denn gegen Ende des Jahres kommt die GOTY Edition vom Batman AC, und bei der GOTY sind alle DLCs inbegriffen.


Auf die lauer ich schon  hab die letze Goty vor nem Jahr um nen 10er  bei steam erworben


----------



## megaapfel (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*



doenertier84 schrieb:


> Bis zum 07. Mai gibts Arkham City für 14 €, wer es nicht hat kann zuschlagen.
> Technisch hat meine GTX 570 schon gut zu knabbern, aber ich würde es zu 90 % der Zeit als flüssig bezeichnen.
> Auflösung 1650*1280, CPU 2600K stock


 
Irgendwas stimmt mit deinem PC nicht, denn bei mir läuft es in Full-HD super.


----------



## doenertier84 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Batman Arkham City für 14 € bei Steam*

Das kann natürlich auch sein...der ist schon ziemlich zugemüllt, hab aber keinen Bock gerade das System neu aufzusetzen. Also im Moment habe ich kleine Ruckler wenn ich mich in der Stadt schnell von Haus zu Haus schwinge. Ich habe aber auch alles auf Anschlag bis auf Kantenglättung (2 oder 4fach?), also auch PhysX.


----------

